# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  TransHumUs, Toulouse cedex, France

## Airicist

"transHumUs: A poetic experience in mobile robotics"

by Guilhem Saurel, Michel Taïx, Jean-Paul Laumond
June 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Oct 23, 2010

----------


## Airicist

TransHumUs: a poetic experience in mobile robotics

Uploaded on May 20, 2016




> “TransHumUs: A Poetic Experience in Mobile Robotics,” by Guilhem Saurel, Michel Ta?x, and Jean-Paul Laumond from LAAS-CNRS. Presented at ICRA 2016.

----------

